# Spezielle Aderfarben und Trennung von "SPS"-Schaltkreisen ?



## Ludewig (2 Oktober 2021)

Werte Kollegen

ein Kunde aus dem öffentlichen Abwasserbereich schreibt spezielle Aderfarben für geschaltete und ungeschaltete SPS-Stromkreise vor. Dagegen wird der Rückleiter farblich nicht gekennzeichnet.
In unseren Standardkonstruktionen unterscheiden wir weder nach _SPSP/nicht-SPS_ noch nach _geschaltet/ ungeschaltet_, aber wir kennzeichnen den Rückleiter.

Bei _geschaltet/ ungeschaltet _gehe ich davon aus, dass Sicherungen keine Schalter sind, sondern Plus und Minus bis zum ersten Kontakt bzw. hinter der Spule "ungeschaltet" sind.

Bei SPS/nicht-SPS habe ich Probleme, denn wir hätten dann regelmäßig gemischte Schaltkreise. das liegt unter anderem daran, dass wir immer eine SPS-unabhängige Handbedienebene realiseren. Ich müsste bei kompletter Trennung also technisch überflüssieg Koppelrelais installieren, wenn ich z.B. ein Kleinschütz ansteuern will.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit solch einer Aufteilung und kennt deren Zweck?


----------



## Heinileini (2 Oktober 2021)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Dagegen wird der Rückleiter farblich nicht gekennzeichnet.


 Wie verhindert/vermeidet/umgeht man denn die farbliche Kennzeichnung eines Rückleiters? 
Ist damit gemeint, dass die Farbe eines Rückleiters egal ist oder, dass eine Farbe gewählt werden muss, die nicht für andere Zwecke bereits reserviert ist? Oder werden schwarz, weiss, grau nicht als "Farbe" verstanden?

Der Kunde ist nicht in der Lage, seinen Wunsch verständlich zu machen?


----------



## Ludewig (2 Oktober 2021)

Ich hätte besser geschrieben: Der Rückleiter hat immer die gleiche Farbe wie die Versorgung.

Zur zweiten Frage: Solche Ausschreibungen gehen über Baufirmen als Generalunternehmer, dahinter sitzt dann ein Bauingenieur beim Endkunden. Der verweist auf das Leistungsverzeichnis, etc. An den Elektriker kommst Du nicht automatisch ran in dieser Projektphase.


----------



## Elektriko (3 Oktober 2021)

Was meintet ihr mit Rückleiter bei einer SPS? Oder meintet ihr Rückführkreis? wir benutzen blau für 24v  Steuerspannung (beide positiv und negativ).  
Gruß


----------



## Ludewig (3 Oktober 2021)

Für die 24VDC sind 4 Farben festgelegt:
Farbe 1 24VDC ungeschaltet
Farbe 2 24VDC geschaltet
Farbe 3 24VDC SPS ungeschaltet
Farbe 4 24VDC SPS geschaltet

Daraus schließe ich, dass der Endkunde (wie in #4) Plus und Minus mit der gleichen Farbe verdrahtet haben will. (Das ist nicht unser Standard, aber okay und meines Wissens auch so in der Norm vorgeschlagen).

Geschaltet / ungeschaltet zu kennzeichnen, wenn man Plus und Minus nicht kennzeichnet, erschließt sich mir weniger, aber es erscheint mir realisierbar.

SPS/nicht-SPS macht mir Probleme. Wo ist die Grenze zwischen SPS und nicht-SPS. Auch die komplette Spannungsversorgung inkl. CPU oder nur E/A. Muss ich SPS-Ausgänge von nicht SPS-Kreisen galvanisch entkoppeln, etc.

Meine Frage ist einfach. Hat schon mal jemand so etwas so bauen müssen? Und wie hat er es gelöst?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (3 Oktober 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Was meintet ihr mit Rückleiter bei einer SPS? Oder meintet ihr Rückführkreis? wir benutzen blau für 24v  Steuerspannung (beide positiv und negativ).
> Gruß


Meine Glaskugel flüstert mir das folgendermassen:
Bei einer 24V DO Baugruppe z.B.:
+24V Versorgung Farbe 1
-24V Versorgung Farbe 1
DO +24V Farbe 2

Ob das Sinn macht?!?
Gruß Timo


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 Oktober 2021)

Ich habe schon mal im öffentlichen Abwasserbereich für einen Kunden etwas gemacht, da gab es die Vorgabe im Schaltschrank keine Aderendhülsen sondern überall Stiftkabelschuhe zu verwenden. Weil es dort jemand gab, der vor 40 Jahren mit Aderendhülsen mal Probleme hatte, und darum immer darauf beharrt hat. Alle anderen Elektriker auf der Anlage wollten das auch nicht, aber der hatte das Sagen und das auch durchgezogen. Da half auch kein diskutieren, dass das mit den aktuellen kleinen Bauteilen überhaupt nicht mehr immer möglich ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Oktober 2021)

Stiftkabelschuhe bei ET200SP wird spannend,
wenn er vor 40 Jahren mal Probleme mit Aderendhülsen
hatte, ist er jetzt bestimmt in Rente und schreibt seiner
Frau vor wie das Besteck in den Besteckkasten sortiert
werden muss.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 Oktober 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Stiftkabelschuhe bei ET200SP wird spannend,
> wenn er vor 40 Jahren mal Probleme mit Aderendhülsen
> hatte, ist er jetzt bestimmt in Rente und schreibt seiner
> Frau vor wie das Besteck in den Besteckkasten sortiert
> werden muss.


Der stand da schon ein paar Monate vorm Ruhestand. Ich habe da nur Software gemacht, da gab es nebenher noch mehrere so total exotischer Vorgaben. Bei jedem Analogwert musste so ein unnötiger Siemens Sitrans Umsetzer davor, den man höllisch umständlich über einen Hart Adapter und diese komische Software parametrieren musste. Und dann hatte er noch einen Kontrollator, der morgens früh bevor die Monteure da waren alles kontrolliert und aufgeschrieben hat. Das wurde dann aber nicht direkt mitgeteilt, sondern erst wenn alles fertig war auf den Tisch geknallt. Z.B. Endkappen auf PCV Rohr nachdem alles verlegt und angeschlossen war. Mittlerweile gibt es ja welche zum Klappen, die wurden da noch selber angefertigt.


----------



## s_kraut (3 Oktober 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Meine Glaskugel flüstert mir das folgendermassen:
> Bei einer 24V DO Baugruppe z.B.:
> +24V Versorgung Farbe 1
> -24V Versorgung Farbe 1
> DO +24V Farbe 2


Meine Glaskugel flüstert mir folgendes:

🍺

und

+24VDC in Dunkelblau
-24VDC gibt´s sowieso nicht sondern wenn dann 0VDC== M==PE (Bewährtes Sicherheitsprinzip nach DIN EN 13849-2 Anh. D) und das ist in Bayern Blauweiss.

Und die Diskussion um DO geschaltet haben wir solange durchdiskutiert bis rauskam, dass nach der Sicherung alles mehr oder weniger geschaltet ist.

Einzig Analogsignale habe wir noch in ws/bn geschirmt.


Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Ob das Sinn macht?!?



Klaro, jedes System macht seinen Sinn wenn es konsequent durchgezogen und transparent ist.


Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Gruß Timo


Grüzi Krauti


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (3 Oktober 2021)

Meine Glaskugel flüstert mir folgendes:

Es gibt immer irgendeinen Klugscheisser, der alles besser weiss, und auch noch "Wichtige" Normen nennen kann.

Daher gönne ich mir jetzt in aller ruhe ein 🍺

Und Hoffe jetzt einfach mal, dass die anderen 99,99999987% "Normalos"
verstanden haben, was ich mit meinem Beitrag mitteilen wollte.

Gruß Timo


----------



## Blockmove (4 Oktober 2021)

Adernendhülsen sind Müll … da hat der gute Mann sowas von Recht 
Ich hab vor einigen Jahren eine Schützsteuerung aus den 70er Jahren umgebaut.
Die KunststoffKragen der Hülsen zerfielen bei der kleinsten Berührung und landeten
in den Schützkontakten. Folge war, dass zig Schütze ausgetauscht werden mussten.
Mit Stiftkabelschuhen wär das nicht passiert


----------



## Elektriko (4 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Mit Stiftkabelschuhen wär das nicht passiert


Welche sind für SPS geeingnet?


----------



## s_kraut (6 Oktober 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Meine Glaskugel flüstert mir folgendes:
> 
> Es gibt immer irgendeinen Klugscheisser, der alles besser weiss, und auch noch "Wichtige" Normen nennen kann.
> 
> ...


Klugscheißer gibt es zwei Arten: die, die sagen "so geht das nicht" und die, die Lösungen bringen.

Bzgl. der Normen gibt es auch zwei Arten: die, die nie eine Norm in der Hand hatten, geschweige denn mal reingeschaut zu haben, gelesen zu haben, verstanden zu haben oder mitgeschrieben zu haben und die, die meinen in Normen steht nur drin welchen Krümmungsradius eine Gurke haben darf und welche Albedo eine Banane haben darf.
Aber stimmt schon, >90% sind von Typ 2. 
Viel Glück.


----------

